# Bottle Opener



## Kevin (May 28, 2012)




----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2012)

Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## chippin-in (May 29, 2012)

Considering gas prices, ill just stick to twistin'em off. After a 12pack you prolly make more of a mess than you get to drink....or you cut off a leg

Robert

Now he has to build another drawer for his bottle opener


----------



## LoneStar (May 29, 2012)

:rofl2:


----------



## Ancient Arborist (May 29, 2012)

Is there anything a chainsaw can't do? Except put your leg back on.....


----------

